# ISO Garlic Parmesan Wings recipe



## Alix (Nov 8, 2011)

pacanis, are you out there? Would you share? I am going to mess around in my kitchen with this tonight and I'd love to have some guidance.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2011)

Alix said:


> pacanis, are you out there? Would you share? I am going to mess around in my kitchen with this tonight and I'd love to have some guidance.


 
If I had seen this thread first I would have posted it here.
I don't save my sent PMs, send that back, let me clean it up (word it differently ) and I'll post it up in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 8, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> If I had seen this thread first I would have posted it here.
> I don't save my sent PMs, send that back, let me clean it up (word it differently ) and I'll post it up in case anyone else is interested.



Yes I am.  Make sure you clean it up, Pac.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 8, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Yes I am.  Make sure you clean it up, Pac.


 
Me too!  Pac, you do need to watch it around here.  This is a family site after all!!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's something I came up with by a lot of trial and error. It turns out, the one thing that was holding me back from getting the wing I was after was using fresh parmesan cheese in my basting mixture. So all you Kraft Parmesan Cheese haters can stop reading here. Cuz we're breaking out the green can 

This is more of a method, but I think my guesstimations on quantities are close.

For about 14 pieces, 7-8 whole wings being grilled indirect.

Gently melt about 3/4 stick of butter with 5-6 decent sized minced cloves of garlic in it. I use a small 1 qt sauce pan. Really low heat, add the garlic as you mince it and swish the pan. After the butter has melted and you start to smell the garlic, turn the burner off and let it sit with the heat off while you grill the wings. The butter should still look whole and not separated.

When the wings are close to done, turn the burner back on low and add the canned parm cheese, 2-3 TBS(?). Stir until the cheese is melted, or as much as it can, into the mixture. Your basting sauce is done.

Brush the wings once on each side with this mixture, making sure NOT to get any garlic on the brush. You just want the butter and cheese. Getting any garlic on the wings will only burn it, just like it would with fresh parm.

When the wings are plated, pour the buttery garlic onto them and then top fresh grated parm.

I typically season the wings with garlic powder, salt and pepper while grilling them for this. Season in the beginning. 
A slight changeup is to add a little hot sauce to the basting mixture, or even smoked paprika.

This is my favorite way to make garlic parm wings. They have a strong parm taste and just the right amount of sweet tasting garlic.


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2011)

OK, and this was FAST to make. Fast to eat too. Everything is inhaled and gone and I forgot to take a picture! 

I made only one adjustment...I poured the melted butter with garlic in it through a little sieve to get the garlic bits out before I put the parmesan into it. 

THANK YOU PACANIS!!!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2011)

Alix said:


> OK, and this was FAST to make. Fast to eat too. Everything is inhaled and gone and I forgot to take a picture!
> 
> I made only one adjustment...I poured the melted butter with garlic in it through a little sieve to get the garlic bits out before I put the parmesan into it.
> 
> THANK YOU PACANIS!!!


 
I'm glad you liked it


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2011)

I cut up some breasts too and they were just as yummy. This is going in the regular rotation. It has all the key ingredients:
- flavor...check!
- got the ingredients on hand...check!
- fast...check!

Bonus - the sauce that you toss the wings in also tastes delicious on baked potatoes!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2011)

This sounds quick and easy.  I'm curious why the fresh grated parm didn't work.  What went wrong?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 8, 2011)

C&P, Pac!  Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> This sounds quick and easy.  I'm curious why the fresh grated parm didn't work.  What went wrong?



I'd say the burning factor would play in here.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> This sounds quick and easy. I'm curious why the fresh grated parm didn't work. What went wrong?


 
It seemed to lack intensity. It was fairly bland except for the garlic. I was grating a lot of fresh parm into that butter and it just wasn't doing it. Plus it (the sauce) seemed to burn easier. This just seemed to hit the flavor I was after.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2011)

pacanis said:


> It seemed to lack intensity. It was fairly bland except for the garlic. I was grating a lot of fresh parm into that butter and it just wasn't doing it. Plus it (the sauce) seemed to burn easier. This just seemed to hit the flavor I was after.




Thanks, I'm going to make these.  I guess I'll pick up some of the "forbidden green can".


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, I'm going to make these. I guess I'll pick up some of the "forbidden green can".


 
I'm sure you'll find some place to hide it on the conveyor


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I'm sure you'll find some place to hide it on the conveyor



I could drive to another town, wear sunglasses and a hoodie.  I'll pay cash and avoid surveillance cameras.


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I could drive to another town, wear sunglasses and a hoodie.  I'll pay cash and avoid surveillance cameras.



You could try putting it next to something embarrassing like incontinence stuff or feminine hygiene stuff...or Velveeta!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 8, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> You could try putting it next to something embarrassing like incontinence stuff or feminine hygiene stuff...or Velveeta!



Do not diss the Velveeta, Alix.  Go ahead with the other stuff.


----------



## Alix (Nov 9, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Do not diss the Velveeta, Alix.  Go ahead with the other stuff.



Sorry Dawgluver, that was a bit of an inside joke. I LOVE Velveeta, and buy it in the giant blocks. After several discussions here I discovered that it was not the same stuff as the stuff you get there. That and Cheez Whiz are different beasts apparently. 

I am a complete gourmand compared to some folks. I use the "green can" regularly, love me some wiz biz and velveeta too! I figure that just makes my taste in food eclectic since I like lots of high end yummies too!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 9, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> Sorry Dawgluver, that was a bit of an inside joke. I LOVE Velveeta, and buy it in the giant blocks. After several discussions here I discovered that it was not the same stuff as the stuff you get there. That and Cheez Whiz are different beasts apparently.
> 
> I am a complete gourmand compared to some folks. I use the "green can" regularly, love me some wiz biz and velveeta too! I figure that just makes my taste in food eclectic since I like lots of high end yummies too!



Alix, I was teasing!   I was in on that discussion.   Velveeta is a staple, no matter its pedigree or birthplace!  As are the Whiz, ranch and the green can.

You can pry them from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## chopper (Nov 9, 2011)

You guys sound like the kind of people who wouldn't kick cool whip out of your house either!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 9, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> You guys sound like the kind of people who wouldn't kick cool whip out of your house either!



You got that right, Chopper!


----------



## Alix (Nov 9, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Alix, I was teasing!   I was in on that discussion.   Velveeta is a staple, no matter its pedigree or birthplace!  As are the Whiz, ranch and the green can.
> 
> You can pry them from my cold, dead hands.



WHEW! I was hoping I hadn't offended you. (Didn't think so, but I'm way tired right now and my brain is not functioning well)



chopper said:


> You guys sound like the kind of people who wouldn't kick cool whip out of your house either!



It has to live in the freezer though. Cool whip on a spanish coffee is freaking delicious! And no real whipped cream comes close.


----------

